# Creating data "buckets" in power pivot



## gand3rson (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a power pivot table with numerous related data sources where I calculate a measure. I know want to be able to stratify
another value coming from one of my tables by that calculated measure. Is this possible? i dont think I can use the related function as that relates two tables with a relationship that is defined.  i want to relate a calculated measure to a table and select a bucket for the data based on the value of that measure (ie if my measure is 1 I want to select the "0-1" bucket, if my measure is 1.5 I want  to my data to be associated with the "1-2" bucket, etc.). 

much thanks


----------



## gand3rson (Jul 19, 2012)

Calculate and filter is my guess


----------



## bertusavius (Jul 25, 2012)

I was dealing with a similar issue recently, although it involved 'time-buckets':
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?635279-Frequency-distribution-in-PowerPivot&highlight=


----------

